# Sub-contract Southeast Michigan



## alwaysplowed (Sep 17, 2011)

I need to contract out snow plowing for a commercial piece of business located in Downriver, Michigan. Just the back and side lot only which will take an experienced plow man about 45 minutes. If interested let me know....

Thanks,


----------



## thunderace31 (Sep 21, 2010)

alwaysplowed;1358944 said:


> I need to contract out snow plowing for a commercial piece of business located in Downriver, Michigan. Just the back and side lot only which will take an experienced plow man about 45 minutes. If interested let me know....
> 
> Thanks,


Where at down river Im working in the New Boston Flat Rock area and have the time if the pay is good. How much per push? Or are you just paying for the hole season? Cash or 1099? I own another company so Im looking for a cash deal I have been plowing snow for 12 years and Im 41 years old. 
Let me know and thanks


----------



## alwaysplowed (Sep 17, 2011)

*Plowing*

The site is in the Southgate area. If your experienced it would take you maybe 25 minutes to do on a bad day. I would takcare of it but I'm buried enough as it is and can't seem to get my hands on another plow for an F150. As far as price give me a ring because I may have some additional work.

(313) 450-5134


----------

